# Lotus Biscoff Biscuits



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 20, 2015)

Has anyone tried these? 

http://www.lotusbiscuits.co.uk/

5.7g of carbs so the same as a  plain digestive


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 20, 2015)

I love those biscuits


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes they really are. They are quite often given in hairdressers or cafes in a pack of 2 so just 10g of carbs


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 20, 2015)

The coffee shop at my local station normally gives you an individually wrapped one.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes you can get them chocolate covered too in little packs. The £ shops have them, you get loads of little packs for a quid 

I take them with me in my bag to stop me cheating on gooey things


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 20, 2015)

Haven't seen them for ages, but yes I like them too. I think our local Lidl sells them.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tesco do them too.


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 20, 2015)

I love these


----------



## Bloden (Nov 21, 2015)

They sky-rocket my BG, so I always insist my OH eats them "NOW!" when I get one with my coffee in a bar...he doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 21, 2015)

I have to say I'm not that keen on them.  I much prefer a proper biscuit and you can't beat a choccy digestive.


----------

